# guppy fry and mollies



## Jays guppies (Jul 24, 2015)

Just born. Waiting on my apple snails got more fry last week so far not a single one lost


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of your little ones!

-NP


----------



## Jays guppies (Jul 24, 2015)

Going to be giving guppies and guppy molly mixes away got over run with them message me if you would be interested


----------

